# game wardens...



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

post up good or bad...
when we were kids, our local TPWD official was cool...
"yall don't do no road huntin'. 
"don't shoot extra doves"
then we got a new guy,, strict but fair...
he was everywhere in the county...
we'd be **** huntin' and he'd show up outta nowhere..
"yall boys aint shootin' deer?"
NO SIR,,,just huntin' *****...
"OK... stay outta trouble."


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> we'd be **** huntin' and he'd show up outta nowhere


Funny how they always manage to do that...scare the **** out of you too 

TH


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Had a visit from our GW opening weekend of dove season in the south zone. No probs, very professional and was quick to get us back hunting. Karnes County.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Most of them are great guys and very professional. Every now and then you run into a jerk, just like in any other law enforcement profession.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Never had a bad experience with a Texas GW, not even close to bad. Never had a bad experience with a state or local police officer for that matter. Feds are a different story, including Coast Guard.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Had a Federal GW loan me his $200 pen to sign my dove stamp. I was very grateful and he was very nice.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

When I was a young man the GW's were mostly a$$wipes, BUT this was in the outlaw capital of Texas tho, Anytime 2 GW's puts 4 boys under 17 in jail for dove hunting in the city limits something ain't right somewhere. BTW we were in rice fields with the closest house more than a mile away.....Havn't been checked in the field in yrs although I have sat on the side of road and BSed with our local guy, same guy that wrote my son up for doing a 'drive by' on some doves a few yrs back....


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I've never received a citation from state or federal wardens, only had one state gw get mad at me and it was because he chased me from East Flats to Port Aransas. I didn't know he was back there. Told him his boat was too slow, didn't go over too well.
Had a Federal GW run over my spread once behind the lighthouse in Port Aransas. He pulled up to our blind in an airboat, checked plugs, shells, and licenses and ran back over the spread like it was not even there.


----------



## Forister Exotics (Jun 18, 2014)

*Game wardens*

last few years I have spent the first week of october in Dallum county in the panhandle guiding pronghorn. They have quite a few up there patrolling that week. plan on getting checked every day even by the same one a couple times during the week. Just doing their job and most were very nice and would get to the window and be like " I checked you yesterday didn't I?" We where cutting across the county between 2 of our tracts last year and I got stopped by 3 different GW'S in less than a 15 mile drive you think those guys would talk on the old radio!! The clients I had in the truck just laughed each time after the 3rd one guy riding with me said man you must be an outlaw!! I just laughed. Up there with the way those tags work you better be where you are supposed to be because you will get checked eventually. Last year opening morning we busted a guy on one of our properties who had shot a pronghorn we had been watching for a week while we were up there scouting. We had him saved for my niece. He was 6 miles from the property he was supposed to be hunting. Luckily the GW showed up pretty quickly after we called. Scumbags like that ruin it for all of us. In my years of hunting if you are where you are supposed to be...doing what you are supposed to be doing then even if you get checked you should be ok.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

duckmania said:


> Most of them are great guys and very professional. Every now and then you run into a jerk, just like in any other profession.


FIFY


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Worst I ever had was around 1995 in concan floating the river. A buddy had the beer tube tied to him and was tossing beers to people as needed. We get to where the GWs were on stake out, and they tell us to come over and accuse a couple of the group of littering because they saw them "throwing cans". We showed them the other ice chest full of empty cans plus a few other cans we'd actually picked up along the way but they refused to listen. They wrote three of my friends tickets for littering. 

The best part was after one of my friends said he was going to fight the ticket, one of the GWs said if he wanted to fight something just tell him where and he'd take off the badge and see what he had. Those guys were azzholes deluxe.

Best experience was after I had a poacher on my place a couple years ago. The GW called all the neighboring property owners, told them what happened trying to find out info. He called me a volume times touching base to see if I had any other issues. Real nice guy. Wish they were all like that.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Funny how they always manage to do that...scare the **** out of you too
> 
> TH


Warden "T" was a home-grown local man.. knew everybody and us kids... 
he kept Medina Co. in the right.
Warden "A" was a cool guy...
he knew who was outlawin' and who were just kids doing "country" stuff...
but he let us know that he was around so's we'd not get to far off the right trail.
both were good men, and the State should be proud of them.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I have never been checked by the GW while a hunt was in progress. I have been checked by the Feds at the boat ramps in the refuge I hunt, nice guys for the most part. I've been checked many times on the water by LA GWs and they were all laid back fellows. Now the USCG, well that is a different story!

Most GW that I have come across are outdoorsman like ourselves. Some of the good GW at one point were some of the best outlaws, which made them great at their job. They know the tricks of the trade.

Good luck.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I haven't had any bad experiences with TPWD. The warden in the county I hunt likes me since I helped him make a felony arrest last year that ended up in the GW Field Notes. We have 2 in Duval County and they're both good guys.

I've been checked several times on the water by GW and local PD, both county and city, and they've all been quick and professional, I can't complain about my experiences with any of them.

Traffic patrol officers on the other hand...


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

One GW messes it up for all of them. That's where the public gets a bad taste from.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

All the ones were I roam are cool


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

For you guys that like to read, there is a really good book called Game Wars. The book is about an undercover federal GW and several of the stings that he set up and how everything went down. The book is from back in the 70s and 80s, really good read. With the technology they had back in those days, I can't imagine what they have today.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

LA Wader said:


> For you guys that like to read, there is a really good book called Game Wars. The book is about an undercover federal GW and several of the stings that he set up and how everything went down. The book is from back in the 70s and 80s, really good read. With the technology they had back in those days, I can't imagine what they have today.


 Was this about a Fed up in NE LA? Just curious.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

MWP, the book did have a part that dealt with crappie poachers around Saline Larto lake area. The federal agent was a guy by the name of Dave Hall. I had a different respect for the GW after reading this book! You never know who you might be talking to!

There are a couple more books that came out about LDWF enforcement agents that are pretty good reads also. The books give you an idea from a GW perspective of what he is dealing with.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

I was hunting Matagorda one morning and a fed warden drove his airboat through the spread like it was no big deal. I guess it really wasn't, but why start off the interaction on that note? Other than that, all my run ins, especially with the state guys were very professional.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Most State game wardens are very professional and courteous. One exception, we were hunting the Special WW zone, which starts shooting at noon. We had our limits and he checked us out, all legit with license, stamps, plugged guns etc. Then he begins to accuse us of shooting a double limit in the morning in the Central Zone. Goes through the vehicles, etc. interrogation. After 30 minutes of not finding anything, he says I guess you are ok, have a good day! Federal game wardens are a different story.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Latest for me is recently...hunting was slow but local rancher says "patience....whitewing start flying at 6pm. You set your watch by them"

Fine...we get there at 4 cuz, well, we're conditioned to but hunting was slow....so we twiddle our thumbs for 2 hrs
.....
Sure enough, 6 rolls around...whitewings start coming thru headed back to town

Yep you guessed it....qw shows up right at 6:15 prime time ....30 minutes later after checking plugs, a couple doves we had managed to shoot and licenses and all...we have 15 minutes of shooting left before whitewings quit


Should have just stayed home

For you gw's out there...please respect our hard earned dollars and precious free time we're lucky enough to get...I don't mind being checked...but do it at 4 or at 7:30 and not right in the middle of my hunt

I, like most hunters out there, strive to comply with all the game laws


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

We had the worst one anywhere for years here in Goliad county. I am sure some of you know who he was. He got shot by a local and half the people thought the local was a hero.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I could probably write a book about my run-ins with ole Leroy in Brown county. He's long retired but I suspect not missed by many who live in the county. Nice enough guy who was good at his job and helped us bust lots of poachers on our ranch over the years but he had one glaring character flaw...he was a huge ***hole.


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Read this wondering if Goliad would be mentioned. We lived out in the middle of nowhere, with no phone when I first got married. Spot lighters rode the highway that bisected the ranch, every night. We took license plate numbers to 'Goliad', who did nothing. Tivoli game warden was interested, so we gave him a key. He caught lots of outlaws. Word got around and 'Goliad' came to us, wanting in on the action.


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

*Goliad County*

Goliad County has an awesome game warden now. Kevin is a great guy



bigfishtx said:


> We had the worst one anywhere for years here in Goliad county. I am sure some of you know who he was. He got shot by a local and half the people thought the local was a hero.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Every barrel of apples will have a bad one. So goes it with life and Game Wardens...humans after all.

All have different personalities and think differently the same as we do.

I've had a Game Warden camp out on my place to catch whoever it was stealing feeders and hog traps. He almost gave up after 5 nights but went out the 6th night and caught them. 

The ones that I didn't care for are either retired or dead but for the record in the last 20 years I've not met one that wasn't professional and courteous. 

Now there is a certain Federal Warden whose initials are S.C. who I wouldn't wish upon anyone.

TH


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Never dealt with the other one for Houston Co, Eddie Lehr, so I can't speak toward how he is, but Zak Benge is great. Oddly enough, I had a conversation (phone) with him yesterday with a couple of MLD questions. Spent plenty of time with me and was focused on education.


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

I've never encountered a real @#$! game warden. If anything they have all been relatively considerate and helpful.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Warden*

Only bad experience I have had was a lot of years ago (probably 74-76 time frame). Rented a boat below the Livingston dam at the Damsite marina. They offered me a life-vest, but I refused. I had my own motor, paddle and life-vest. They were very insistant, but I refused. Couple hours later a warden pulls up beside me. Checks everything, all good, asks to see my life jacket. I pull it out, he inspects it. He shows me an "L" shaped tear, 1/2" in size. I show him that the K-Pock is undamaged, and the nylon outer is not waterproof anyway. He writes me up for not having a "servicable" life-vest. Then tells me to go rent a vest. Not go get one, but go rent one. I thought that was strange. Only "game" law violation I ever received. Still mad about it. 
Otherwise, no complaints, although to me it is a bit like asking "Other that that, Mrs Lincoln, how did you enjoy the play?"
BB


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

buckduster said:


> Goliad County has an awesome game warden now. Kevin is a great guy


Yes he is a good guy. I knew his daddy and he came from good stock. Kevin has been out several times to the ranch and is always ready to help when we have a problem with road hunting or poaching.


----------



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

*Anahuac*

Had a incident with a Federal gw out on the pace tract. My buddy had brought a 18-20 year old kid with him, someone he worked with. We had two blinds, with them in one, me in the other. I hadn't finished throwing out deeks, when a strange but familiar odor blew across the pond. That smell lasted all morning. We met back at my Bronco, and those two were zombies. I told them that this was federal land, and chances were gws would be at the gate to check everyone. If they had any more of that ****, to get rid of it now. Both said it was all gone. As we neared the gate, yep there was a long line of trucks. I told them again, to get rid of anything they had. They said there was nothing. Well when it was our turn, they went thru my truck like no one else in front of us, I guess looking at the 2 zombies I was hauling around. And sure enough the found some seeds and a small amount of weed. The gw gave me the whole speech and said they would be within their right to confiscate my truck and guns. Asked what I thought would be appropriate action. I suggested we take those two SOB back in the little thicket and beat the **** out of them, or give them about a twenty yard head start and open up with 3.5 inches of #4. He said be a better judge of who I take hunting and get the f*ck outta there.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I knew a GW named Kevin that worked the Katy - Waller area. If this is the same guy he is a great guy. Been checked by him many times and he has always been very pleasant and professional. Even jumped up some ducks for us as he was leaving and gave us some more shooting.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Our Game Wardens in Maverick county are really great.. They are hard core and do their job well.. As much as they like us and watch over our lease.. They would write us a ticket in a minute if we broke the law. They are at the ranch a lot and we are glad to have them around. Brett


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Our Game Wardens in Maverick county are really great.. They are hard core and do their job well.. As much as they like us and watch over our lease.. They would write us a ticket in a minute if we broke the law. They are at the ranch a lot and we are glad to have them around. Brett


No doubt......they got to where when they'd stop by, they'd check my hunting pack to see what kind of snacks I had. They'd give me hell about all my Little Debbie's......lol......I'm gonna miss those guys....


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Stacy cambell federal ***** watch your arse and pucker up hed write his own mother sorry sore subject hell send your tickett one year later in mail


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

BigBuck said:


> Only bad experience I have had was a lot of years ago (probably 74-76 time frame). Rented a boat below the Livingston dam at the Damsite marina. They offered me a life-vest, but I refused. I had my own motor, paddle and life-vest. They were very insistant, but I refused. Couple hours later a warden pulls up beside me. Checks everything, all good, asks to see my life jacket. I pull it out, he inspects it. He shows me an "L" shaped tear, 1/2" in size. I show him that the K-Pock is undamaged, and the nylon outer is not waterproof anyway. He writes me up for not having a "servicable" life-vest. Then tells me to go rent a vest. Not go get one, but go rent one. I thought that was strange. Only "game" law violation I ever received. Still mad about it.
> Otherwise, no complaints, although to me it is a bit like asking "Other that that, Mrs Lincoln, how did you enjoy the play?"
> BB


40 years ago and you're still mad about it? LOL


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Had a GW pull me and two buddies over when we were 14. Christmas night after 1:00 in 85. We were in my buddy's farm truck spotlighting at the HS at farm quite a few miles down the highway from the house. We had a 7km and a 22-250 with just in case. And beer. We had some doe out up a couple of hundred yards out and were debating about getting out and walking closer. Chose not to and pulled back on the FM to go elsewhere and he lit us up. He watched us the whole time and was waiting for us to dust one I guess. After seeing we were just goofy kids that were just hanging out in the sticks it was all good. Had to call my buddies dad to come get the truck and he took me and my buddy to our own houses to release to an adult. Let us keep the guns, poured out the beer. My mom was kind of irked because of the beer and hunting at night (more worried) and Dad just kind of laughed. He knew we were good kids that could be doing other stupid illegal things like being a pos thief. Lol. Discovered there were 100's more miles of FM's with big horns from San Pat to Kleberg to McMullen after we got our licenses but that's a different story that didn't end so well on a couple of occasions. It was stupid and long ago. Times have changed.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Had a GW pull me and two buddies over when we were 14. Christmas night after 1:00 in 85. We were in my buddy's farm truck spotlighting at the HS at farm quite a few miles down the highway from the house. We had a 7km and a 22-250 with just in case. And beer. We had some doe out up a couple of hundred yards out and were debating about getting out and walking closer. Chose not to and pulled back on the FM to go elsewhere and he lit us up. He watched us the whole time and was waiting for us to dust one I guess. After seeing we were just goofy kids that were just hanging out in the sticks it was all good. Had to call my buddies dad to come get the truck and he took me and my buddy to our own houses to release to an adult. Let us keep the guns, poured out the beer. My mom was kind of irked because of the beer and hunting at night (more worried) and Dad just kind of laughed. He knew we were good kids that could be doing other stupid illegal things like being a pos thief. Lol. Discovered there were 100's more miles of FM's with big horns from San Pat to Kleberg to McMullen after we got our licenses but that's a different story that didn't end so well on a couple of occasions. It was stupid and long ago. Times have changed.


gw's in the 70-80's were much nicer if you ask me.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Yes he is a good guy. I knew his daddy and he came from good stock. Kevin has been out several times to the ranch and is always ready to help when we have a problem with road hunting or poaching.


I agree, Kevins been out to check on us quite a bit throughout the years. He'll sit and talk with us for 45 mins. Good guy as well as his partner, but I can't remember his name.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Only had a couple of run-ins with GW. One early morning (sometime after midnight) GW parked his truck beside mine on road. Asked to look at my coolers, quick open of both of them and no big deal. I took a couple fish out and asked if he wanted me to pull the others out, and he said no and glanced at my license and went to the other groups. Didn't even ask my dad to stop fishing and come down from the rocks, just asked if he had his license. About 30 mins later he pulls back beside our truck, and waves me over. Asked if I wanted an undersized flounder and trout, both about an inch or two short. He took them from another guy and didn't want them to waste and I already had fish to clean. He gave me his business card and wrote undersized trout and flounder, said if we had any issues with another GW to call him myself if I need to.

Another in Madison county at a deer lease for people shooting up all the properties nearby and shooting 11" spread deer left and right. I've only met one fed (not in hunting or fishing situation) and he seemed like a particular fella for sure..


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

bout 15yrs ago we were goose hunting a Colo Co. rice field..
green truck pulls up.. everyone exchanges howdys..
ask for my lic...
oops... wallet back at camp 1/2 mi. across ricefield...
told 'em where it was and one sed "you gotta get there ahead of us..."
I told them to "just start writing" "not gonna happen..."
not me on foot anyways...:spineyes:
they laughed and followed us to camp where I showed lic. and all was cool... wallet stays in shell bucket now...
couple nice guys who gave me a break...
the TPWD guys are always pros and friendly...
been checked many times on a hot whitewing shoot and one even called out birds coming in.
usually only ask for lic. and check plugs...


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

For about 5 years after I graduated from UT, I fished more than I worked primarily around San Luis Pass. My buddies and I were pretty hard core about wading the flats at night throwing top waters for big trout. In all of that time I had never been approached by a GW. 

Finally ran into one after an all night wade at the boat launch about 8 am. He said hello but did not check me for anything. I was curious why he didn't and asked. His response, "Oh, we see you and your two buddies on the flats all the time. You all fish out of this boat and a 19 Mako and release most of what you catch." He knew my name and my buddies names, what vehicles we drove and the nights we typically fished. We had never seen them on the water in all that time.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Was quail hunting one morning on a 7000 acre lease near Crystal City years ago that was accessible only over 12 miles from a paved road and three locked gates. GW jumped out of some brush and says, "that your jeep". Me: "yessir". GW: "take me to the camp house." 

Turns out this camp house was notorious for storing hundreds of quail in their freezer and the GW gets to bust them on a regular basis. 

Owner got cited and hauled off....again.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't ever see wardens.....


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I've seen a fed in Hondo on opening day come around and check guns for plugs. He got to my buddy who had an older model Benelli SBE (you could put 4 in ur gun if you knew how even with a legal plug). My friend only had 3 shells in the gun and unloaded it in front of the game warden. The fed then proceeded to put one in the chamber and two in the magazine. Then he forced a 3rd in the magazine and it disfigured the shell ( he forced the hell out of it ) and proceeded to write my friend a ticket. It was absolute BS. If a state warden would have checked him, they would have pulled out the black tube to check the plug was in and sufficient and he would have been fine. My buddy was ******!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

talking about the State guys, here...
all bets are off when dealing w/the Feds...


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Bout 10 years ago at a buddies cabin on the King ranch bout 930 PM. Warden parks his truck near us at the fire, says hi and disappears down the road and off into the brush. About an hour later he comes walking back with 2 poachers and another warden. Said they had received a call about poachers on our place. To this day we don't know who called or where they found them. Never had a bad run in with one


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Driving the airboat through my herters custom dekes would cause some hard feeings


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

We were approached by 3 Federal ICE officers in GYB a few weeks back and they were the greatest guys I have ever been stopped by while boating, fishing, or hunting. Most encounters with the GWs has been less than pleasant. I've never been ticketed, but I've had some encounters that seemed as if they were bound and determined to find something wrong and major attitude. While talking with the Feds they have had similar experiences with the TPW GWs that me and my buddy have had. These Federal officers were beyond cool. We chatted for about 25-30 minutes after they established we were not the bad guys. They achieved that without any sense of suspicion I might add. The Coast Guard have always been very professional, but a little too business like for me, but I totally get that the seriousness of their job forces them to be more businesslike.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Several years back up in East Texas I was squirrel Hunting was seting under a Hickory nut tree watching a group of cats play.After few moments they tired out clamed down went to work on then with a 12 guage.I was up walking around picking up the kill I here a voice I THOUGHT YOU WERE NEVER SHOT THEM turned around GW was behind me . After we chatted for a few he ask for my lic. and how many I had he went on his merry way


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have had no problem with the wardens.I treat them with respect. I do as I was taught shake their hand, yes sir, & no sir. I have trouble with my neighbor IE " Fruitcake" so I gave the warden the key to my gate so he can go in to check on fruitcake if need be.


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Brown County*



cadjockey said:


> I could probably write a book about my run-ins with ole Leroy in Brown county. He's long retired but I suspect not missed by many who live in the county. Nice enough guy who was good at his job and helped us bust lots of poachers on our ranch over the years but he had one glaring character flaw...he was a huge ***hole.


Ive heard about Leroy.....The current GWs Travis and David are nice guys. They use our place as a stake out quite often and they have never bothered us during a hunt. David always texts me to see if any of us are in a certain pasture hunting so as not to bother us.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I've grown up fishing and hunting in Matagorda and only had 1 encounter with GW until about 2 years ago. Since then they are much more common, and we come into contact with them often. Some of the nicest people I have met, and it is great to see them out and about. Like Rubberback said, respect and manners have helped me to never have a negative experience.


----------



## 50caliber (Jun 16, 2013)

I had the opportunity to be at a ranch last weekend that sponsored a youth hunt. Kevin and Bill from Goliad County, Jon from Victoria County and Carlos from Bee County brought five young hunters with them. Three of the hunters scored. All of the kids had a great time, as did the adults. The GWs not only guided the kids, they also took them fishing and helped the kids clean their kill. Hats off to these guys, not only for protecting our resources, but also preserving a time honored tradition.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

txwader247 said:


> I've grown up fishing and hunting in Matagorda and only had 1 encounter with GW until about 2 years ago. Since then they are much more common, and we come into contact with them often. Some of the nicest people I have met, and it is great to see them out and about. Like Rubberback said, respect and manners have helped me to never have a negative experience.


Yes, it never hurts. I'm not gonna break the law.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Never had any issues with the ones around the gulf coast. Got checked by one out in west texas and dude was giving me the riot act for not telling him I had a CHL.

Ah dumbass, you are in a spread with 10 guys with shotguns and you are worried my CHL?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Hookem2012 said:


> Ive heard about Leroy.....The current GWs Travis and David are nice guys. They use our place as a stake out quite often and they have never bothered us during a hunt. David always texts me to see if any of us are in a certain pasture hunting so as not to bother us.


We could not stand Leroy....my best friend got a BS ticket from him...

The judge ended up dismissing it, but we could believe the attitude with him...my only negative experience with a TPWD GW....

It's funny to here the stories about him....


----------

